# Old JD 350 hay rake



## Alaska_Rancher (Jul 24, 2014)

My JD350 side delivery rake has worn out knuckles and pins. Anyone know of an after market outlet for this hay rake? thx


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Might try one of the salvage yards, or possibly get NOS parts from Keeping It Green, Phone 636-433-2256.


----------



## Alaska_Rancher (Jul 24, 2014)

Thanks the green site had nothing tho


----------

